# Simple Question



## rd0125 (Feb 19, 2002)

What is the firmware version of the new TiVo Stream 4 K release? Somewhere I have seen a reference to 9.0-4.1.6, but my device is at 9.0-3.4.2 and says that it is up to date.

I am still having very annoying hdmi-cec issues with the device, and I have heard that the latest release has fixes for such problems. If 9.0-3.4.2 is the fix, then my Stream 4-k will experience an early retirement.

Thanks for any response.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

TiVo was rolling out new firmware at the end of July, but then realized there were some issues with it (such as requiring password for developer mode) so halted general release to try and resolve those issues.


----------



## rd0125 (Feb 19, 2002)

moyekj said:


> TiVo was rolling out new firmware at the end of July, but then realized there were some issues with it (such as requiring password for developer mode) so halted general release to try and resolve those issues.


OK, so 9.0-3.4.2 is the current release and better days are just around the corner. I'll leave the 4 K separated from its power supply until the better days arrive. I think that I'll wake it up every Tuesday morning to see if the fix is out. As things are now, at least for my situation, its not worth having it operational.

Thanks for the information.


----------

